# Is it OK to not want to land a tarpon with a guide in Florida?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I have done a decent amount of Tarpon fishing in my life...no expert but I have a dozen or so bigger fish to the boat. All this was done in Puerto Rico where my family used to live. I do know that a fish over about 75lb is a fight if you want it to the boat.
My greatest enjoyment in sight fishing is making the perfect cast, great retrieve, set the hook, and let the tarpon fireworks fly!

I enjoy the first 5 minutes or so of the fight with all the jumps and runs. In puerto rico I fished a 15lb shock leader so I would break the leader, retie and then start the whole process over.

Basically I am not super interested in the 30-45minute tug of war with a big tarpon which is stage 2 of the battle

I mentioned this to a guide I am fishing with next week and he seemed unsure and not to into it. I said i like fishing with my 10wt as i can really cast well with it and I dont really care about whooping a tarpon quick with a 12wt.

Is this OK? Is it taboo in Florida?

thanks


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Major disclaimer here since I apparently am garbage at tarpon fishing and don’t have much experience in that fishery.... but if you used a bronze hook you’re probably doing the tarpon a favor by cutting the fight short vs wearing it out and landing the fish.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I fish for fun and I fish the way I want to and so should you. If your guide doesn't like that, get another guide.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Plenty of guys do this. I know guides who have regular clients that do this every year. I am sure there is some ethical concern with hook choice that would almost certainly mean having to tie your own flies since commercial tarpon flies have very burly hooks that you wouldn’t want to leave in the fish by choice.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I use gami sc15 or mustad ... i guess if i am going to continue to do this i should probaby tie with the weakest steel hook i can find. I dont want to go bronze as it becomes a rusty mess if i start switching flies.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Seems a bit odd, but it's your money. I fish with an 11wt and use a 'homeboy' leader setup quite often - straight 40-60 depending on what we can get away with. Pretty easy to land an 80lb fish on that setup in < 15 minutes. Another option to consider.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> Seems a bit odd, but it's your money. I fish with an 11wt and use a 'homeboy' leader setup quite often - straight 40-60 depending on what we can get away with. Pretty easy to land an 80lb fish on that setup in < 15 minutes. Another option to consider.


But tough if you just want to break it off. What if you hook into a big one. Where I fish, we sometimes hook into a 140lb fish or better and your just not going to whip it in 15mins.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mightyrime said:


> I use gami sc15 or mustad ... i guess if i am going to continue to do this i should probaby tie with the weakest steel hook i can find. I dont want to go bronze as it becomes a rusty mess if i start switching flies.


Stainless steel. The material is softer and will bend easier (which eventually is what you want). Maybe something like a 1/0 or 2/0 Mustad 34007, but touch up the points. I'd also go barbless and crimp it all the way down, if you are looking to go that route. It will help the hook penetrate and it will eventually help the fish shake it out.

Personally, I think 15lb straight tippet (as the tippet and shock) is too light (butt section to fly). One head shake and it's cut and you wouldn't be able to enjoy the 1st 5-10mins of the fight. I'd say add a 1ft to piece of 30lb FC at lease.

All that being said, with a proper setup and the right techniques to fight a smaller Keys fish, you can land them in like 15-20mins, even on your 10wt. But for the Keys, an 11 is ideal. Anyways, there is a sense of satisfaction getting that fish to hand, IMO more so than just jumping a few.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

mightyrime said:


> I have done a decent amount of Tarpon fishing in my life...no expert but I have a dozen or so bigger fish to the boat. All this was done in Puerto Rico where my family used to live. I do know that a fish over about 75lb is a fight if you want it to the boat.
> My greatest enjoyment in sight fishing is making the perfect cast, great retrieve, set the hook, and let the tarpon fireworks fly!
> 
> I enjoy the first 5 minutes or so of the fight with all the jumps and runs. In puerto rico I fished a 15lb shock leader so I would break the leader, retie and then start the whole process over.
> ...


That’s exactly what I tell everyone every time I lose a tarpon even though I’m cursing like sailor right after losing the fish.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I read where Lefty was know for breaking off fish before excessively tiring them. Spent more time on the fun of watching the follow, take and initial runs and jumps.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Backwater said:


> But tough if you just want to break it off. What if you hook into a big one. Where I fish, we sometimes hook into a 140lb fish or better and your just not going to whip it in 15mins.


yea, i assumed he was fishing the keys but fair point if off west coast. i like fighting big fish so hard for me to wrap my head around.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have caught some seriously sick fish with leaders and hooks hanging out of their buttholes. I wouldn't intentionally do it to any fish but that's just me. Breakoffs happen especially in tarpon fishing but intentionally targetting these fish with tackle too light to quickly land them or that's so light it's definitely going to get broken off sorta sucks. If you can't commit the time and effort to landing the fish should you be fishing for them?


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

wow a lot to think about. I will reconsider some things.

thanks


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Lots of good points above. I can't comment much on what a guide may or may not want to do down in FL, but my approach would be to use a thin-wire hook rather than than a delicate leader. Let the hook straighten or break, and you'll accomplish what you're trying to do without leaving a fly hanging out of the fish. Plus, a thin-wire hook will penetrate better and probably give you a better chance at staying buttoned the first 5 min or so!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I totally get it. 
I used to do the same thing with women back before I got married. 


Hell. Why not take a 5 weight ? 
You can mess with a lot more Fish that way. 
Not meant to sound smartty pants even though it probably does.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

To me there are three elements to tarpon fishing. And all three are equally important to me.
1. Get the fish to eat.
2. Hook it and survive the first 5 minutes of insanity.
3. Strength and endurance to land that fish quickly and safely. A battle of will.

Yes I feel great if I get just step one. I feel even better if I get into step 2. But the contest is start to finish. Again each to his own. I just think intentionally skipping the last part is missing a big part of tarpon fishing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mightyrime said:


> I have done a decent amount of Tarpon fishing in my life...no expert but I have a dozen or so bigger fish to the boat. All this was done in Puerto Rico where my family used to live. I do know that a fish over about 75lb is a fight if you want it to the boat.
> My greatest enjoyment in sight fishing is making the perfect cast, great retrieve, set the hook, and let the tarpon fireworks fly!
> 
> I enjoy the first 5 minutes or so of the fight with all the jumps and runs. In puerto rico I fished a 15lb shock leader so I would break the leader, retie and then start the whole process over.
> ...


Do whatever you want. Your paying the guide he should do what you request
I've been with too many deaf guides who do what they want even with repeated request


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Do whatever you want. Your paying the guide he should do what you request
> I've been with too many deaf guides who do what they want even with repeated request


I don't get... The Guide works for you, his job is to get you to the fish. And help you get the fish... What you want to do with it, is up to you! Am I right about this? Never have I gone out with a Guide.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Irwin1970 said:


> I don't get... The Guide works for you, his job is to get you to the fish. And help you get the fish... What you want to do with it, is up to you! Am I right about this? Never have I gone out with a Guide.


You are correct. The guide works for you. However a lot of guides are pretty single focused dialed in to the three steps mentioned above. . They have to be. That’s what makes them good and keeps them working. 
A lot of guides are really good at guiding for their species but not so good at other things like casual conversation or light hearted joking around. 
I would suggest discussing this with the guide before you actually hire him. Just so there aren’t any misunderstandings. There are probably plenty of guys that will get this and embrace it and match the leader etc to the trip. 

Guide trips for me are a lot more about education than they are about landing Fish. 
If you are new to an area or a species the return on two or three days with a good local guide is the best investment you can make. 

Pro tip: angry and arrogant guides that boat lots of fish are seldom very good teachers .

Make sure to get good pics of the acrobatics .
And don’t ever let anyone make you feel bad for being a little weird.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

After thinking about this overnight the reason for my post above came to me. Any fly fisherman can do steps 1 and 2. If you get enough shots sooner or later you will get bit. At that point the next five minutes is way more about not doing anything stupid than actually fighting the fish. You get the fish on the reel and let him do his thing. Its the last part that separates the anglers. It takes skill, conditioning, and yes some luck to seal the deal.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I vote to tie flies on a cheapo hook, bend the barb down, and fish with heavy tippet. Just pull hard and straighten the hook out for the LDR (Long distance release).


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

As far as tarpon fishing and advanced age, I know a few people that prefer feeding the fish and five minutes of jumps then break off and repeat as opposed to grabbing the leader after whatever time that part of the fight takes. The skill part is the guy on the pole and the cast/feed. The rest is boring.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> As far as tarpon fishing and advanced age, I know a few people that prefer feeding the fish and five minutes of jumps then break off and repeat as opposed to grabbing the leader after whatever time that part of the fight takes. The skill part is the guy on the pole and the cast/feed. The rest is boring.


There is a skill set of keepin the fish buttoned and not allowing it to throw the hook (how many times have you heard.... "we jumped 4 and landed 0"?), as well as getting the fish to the boat within a reasonable amount of time. A really big skill set is actually getting the fish to hand and you'll find that many fish come unbutton at the boat. Many rods are also broken when the fish is near or at boat side.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

CurtisWright said:


> I vote to tie flies on a cheapo hook, bend the barb down, and fish with heavy tippet. Just pull hard and straighten the hook out for the LDR (Long distance release).


This..

Your money and time, your decision. I find the "#3" marginally more interesting than pulling on a yellowfin or an AJ. Well, they do jump... We used to use a gaff, then a lip gaff, then the hero shot in the boat, now we grab and go. I see nothing wrong with enjoying the best part and then straightening the hook. Certainly better for the fish. Enjoy your guided trip.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

It will be interesting as I spoke with my guide about this yesterday. He feels if fought correctly most Tarpon to 100lb can be beat in about 15 minutes. Thats not my experience but he talked about fighhting it hard and fast as using your leg and full body strength more. We will see... hopefully i connect this weekend and can actually take some of this into account.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I read this thread and I have to say I invoked some strong opinions in me. I am by no means a great angler, but I have hooked and landed quite a few Tarpon large and small. It’s making rethink how I fish. I think we have an obligation to try to take care of our fish because there not that many around and it’s not like their population is exploding. I really do agree that breaking a fish off is probably better for the fish than tiring him out. BUT only if the fish isn’t swimming around with several piercings trailing several feet of line. (I try avoid this at all cost) I never thought of bronze hooks, where can I get them? 

I admire the OP for asking the question. I think the best thing would be to use a light wire hook with a heavy leader and let it straighten. I would think if you explain to the guide why you want to break off the fish he would be on board 100%. I’d be very surprised if he wasn’t.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Also roughly how long does it take for a hook to dissolve in a fish in saltwater. I know the mono will last a long time


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I read this thread and I have to say I invoked some strong opinions in me. I am by no means a great angler, but I have hooked and landed quite a few Tarpon large and small. It’s making rethink how I fish. *I think we have an obligation to try to take care of our fish because there not that many around and it’s not like their population is exploding. *I really do agree that breaking a fish off is probably better for the fish than tiring him out. BUT only if the fish isn’t swimming around with several piercings trailing several feet of line. (I try avoid this at all cost) I never thought of bronze hooks, where can I get them?
> 
> I admire the OP for asking the question. I think the best thing would be to use a light wire hook with a heavy leader and let it straighten. I would think if you explain to the guide why you want to break off the fish he would be on board 100%. I’d be very surprised if he wasn’t.


I think most everybody would agree with this except for its a bit like gun control. Where do you draw the line? The simple fact is the BEST way to take care of that fish is to not fish for it in the first place.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

there are trout elitists who fish dry flies with the hook completely clipped off. 

Bronze are just standard fresh water hooks.

I think the freshwater hooks rust out pretty quick. Still probably not great for a fish having something rust out in their flesh.

Almost seems like a bubba leader of like 50lb and a lightwire hook that bends out is the cleanest most humane solution.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

There's a video I can't find right now of a guy casting at some baby poons with a fly that has no hook point. He jumps a bunch of fish and they throw the fly, rinse and repeat. Looks like a blast, with no harm done.

I think talking with your guide about the goal of the trip is the way to go. If they'r not into it, maybe another will be.

Edit: found it


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

I've never tarpon fished, but thought this was becoming a pretty standard practice. Fishing them with 12# and breaking them off after a couple jumps...


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I've never tarpon fished, but thought this was becoming a pretty standard practice. Fishing them with 12# and breaking them off after a couple jumps...


We need to tarpon Fish man !

I can show you some tricks.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I totally get it.
> I used to do the same thing with women back before I got married.
> 
> 
> ...


You messed around with them for a minute or two with your 5wt? Sorry I don't understand... I thought 10wt was more average for this


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I never caught a tarpon in my life. If you just want to get it to eat then fish a fly with the bend of the hook cut off that way you aren’t leaving a hook and possibly part of a tippet in a fish even though the hook will rust out or shake out within couple of weeks. 
Another idea is something we do for shark fishing in the surf called a breakaway. I’ll use pieces of scrap iron for a weight and tie a 8 pound mono leader to it so when the shark hits the big chunk of bait the line breaks and you can catch the shark without a pound of lead hanging off the line. You could just tie a 6-8 pound short tippet so you can fight it some then break it off and the line left on the fly will be short and not be long enough to get sucked into the gills, butthole etc.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Let’s be honest. It’s not that hard to get a tarpon off your line(I’m an expert at it). Never has a fly fisherman said “I’m having a difficult time getting this tarpon off the line”.

I’m sure you can get away with a barbless/dull hook.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

in my mind if I was a guide and loved the fishery I was in and wanted to continue to see a successful, healthy thriving fish population, I would be against it. I would hate to see fish with flies, hooks, excess leader hanging off any of these beautiful fish. After all, they are living creatures... 

I used to the similar when I was younger. I would spot some steelhead in my local river and cast some streamer to them. Watch them take, and hammer them. I would do this continuously and the leader would break off or the hook would straighten out. After doing that, I noticed other guys trying to floss these fish, trying to snag them intentionally and I would just feel sick. I recognized that I was doing something no better than they, even though these fish would actually eat the fly. I get it, the take, and the initial fight is why we all do this sport. It is the most exciting thing in the world! However....

My point is, how do you want to leave your mark on this fishery? If I was a guide in florida, I would want my fishery to be as pristine as possible so everyone can experience what my neck of the woods has to provide. Just my opinion, but I do see where you are coming from.

Have an awesome trip!

Cheers


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> We need to tarpon Fish man !
> 
> I can show you some tricks.


My fabulous ass will be in Rosemary some time in June. SGI is only another hour and a half in the car.

If you are not on the island, I'll hit up Ken.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I just may be able to make that happen Ruddy. 
My wife is going to be in Israel then China. I should have plenty of time to make the run. May have a kid or two in tow. 

And no she isn’t spying for the Russians. 
She does humanitarian work ......I just don’t see any point in trying to fish in Israel right now and China has always overwhelmed me with the ground you have to cover.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anybody tried just letting the line go slack and see if the fish can spit the hook?


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Do whatever you want. Your paying the guide he should do what you request
> I've been with too many deaf guides who do what they want even with repeated request


I don’t completely agree with this. I do agree that the guide works for the client and should do what the client requests in situations like the guide wants to chase tarpon but the client would rather go catch snook or something like that. But as far as the guide not wanting to intentionally break off a bunch of tarpon that’s his decision. If the client hooks 10 tarpon on a trip and intentionally sends them all off with lip rings so the he can get his kicks for 5 minutes, I don’t think I would be down with that if I was a guide either. It’s not always about the guide being deaf to the request but about the morals and ethics of the guide and how much he is willing to compromise on them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Do it any way you want to, period… The only time I disagree is when I have someone who wants to wear the fish out slowly and nearly kill the fish with a light drag and prolong the fight… Don’t like it and will do my best to get that angler in gear…

A lot of tarpon break off, even more release themselves, giving you back your hook since their mouths are as hard as the deck of your skiff. I’ve only found one hook that someone left in a tarpon in the fifty years I’ve been chasing them. I figure that any time you break one off that hook soon gets tossed as well so there’s absolutely no need for “light or soft hooks” if you intend to break one off after a few jumps…
Hope this helps


----------



## OrFish (5 mo ago)

This whole release vs catch and release discussion is fascinating, with great points all around. Have not hooked a tarpon, but couldn't I just ignore my reel after the run/jump and they will just unbutton - without any break off necessary?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unfortunately most are so fired up when you hook one that it will take all of your line as it screams away… I have one spot that’s cost me three fly lines (new ones) over the years despite our best efforts… Any big tarpon in a small river can do that to you… Ain’t it grand? 

Just nothing like the backcountry of the Everglades…


----------

